# Vacuum Cleaner for Men



## Barbara L (Mar 19, 2005)

Barbara


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

My husband would love it!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 19, 2005)

Barbara L that is cute.  I was going to answer, they call those things wives.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

Cool! Can I get one of those at Home Depot?


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 19, 2005)

My dad sells vacuum cleaners (and sewing machines), so I printed this picture and sent it to him!  So far, he doesn't carry them.  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 19, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Cool! Can I get one of those at Home Depot?


 
DC are you talking about a wife or riding lawnmower????


----------



## wasabi (Mar 19, 2005)

_________________________________






   Wasabi


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

OH!!! Hit me where it hurts, huh Wasabi??? !


----------



## wasabi (Mar 19, 2005)

*Damp, what did I do?


______________________________






 Wasabi
*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

Hm. Well, if John Deere had a special on riding vacuum cleaners with a free bonus wife, I guess I wouldn't complain!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

I wonder what a vaccum cleaner for women look like? Oh yeah.... a wealthy man that can afford a maid!


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 20, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Hm. Well, if John Deere had a special on riding vacuum cleaners with a free bonus wife, I guess I wouldn't complain!


 DC. 

A wife may be a bonus, but I can assure you they certainly are *not* free. I've have one for 24 years & have been payin' for 24 years. No sign of reducing the principle yet either. :-D :-D


----------



## mudbug (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine is also a riding model, with a wet bar.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL! I haven't taken that step yet, Brooksy and the way you people talk about marriage, I'd be better off taking a bath in a chum bucket and then jumping into shark infested waters!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 20, 2005)

*I do delare, Damp, What do you mean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> _________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that cute little avatar's fingers are moving to the strums of Carlos Montoya's Fandango.  Rather resembles him as well, except for the glasses and lap-top-guitar.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

It might be less painful, Wasabi!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I wonder what a vaccum cleaner for women look like? Oh yeah.... a wealthy man that can afford a maid!


 
I'll take one, but to wealthy, he must also be generous.


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 21, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> LOL! I haven't taken that step yet, Brooksy and the way you people talk about marriage, I'd be better off taking a bath in a chum bucket and then jumping into shark infested waters!



 To be absolutely honest DC, I wouldn't be single for quids! Having your best friend around everyday through tough times & good is great.

24 years 5 months and 19 days, but who's counting.....

Fair dinkum.....


----------



## momcooks (Mar 21, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> To be absolutely honest DC, I wouldn't be single for quids! Having your best friend around everyday through tough times & good is great.
> 
> 24 years 5 months and 19 days, but who's counting.....
> 
> Fair dinkum.....


 
Life sentence huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Actually 24 years here too.  Lived together 5 before that.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 21, 2005)

*Same here. DH and I have had the "chains of love" on for 24 years this April 18th. *


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 21, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Same here. DH and I have had the "chains of love" on for 24 years this April 18th. *


 For all our moaning & groaning, perhaps we don't want those others to enjoy what we've got. 

DW vacuumed yesterday & I'll do it tomorrow. I gotta cook tonight & have just taken a chocolate cake out of the oven, will split it add rasberry jam & cream then a thick choc icing on top and royal choc flakes to finish.

I ain't henpecked....


----------

